# WWOW 2002 & a challange for Outdoorswomen



## terrybea (May 13, 2002)

Thanx!!

terry


----------



## ag2053 (Feb 1, 2000)

Wow Sounds like I missed out on a great time!!! I hope I get a chance to meet some of you. I am crazy busy with work and night school right now but am making plans for lots of fun this summer!
The wildchild


----------

